# Game Thread: Raptors @ Suns (Sunday 12/26)



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

<center>







@









*Toronto Raptors* @ *Phoenix Suns* 
Time: Sunday December 26th, 2004, 8:00 PM EST
TV: Rogers Sportsnet


*Toronto Raptors Starting Line Up*







































PG: Rafer Alston
SG: Mo Peterson
SF: Eric Williams
PF: Chris Bosh
C: Loren Woods


*Phoenix Suns Starting Line Up*







































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Q Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudmeire


</center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:

Suns 114
Raptors 89

BLOWOUT!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Properly..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

If VC were still with the Raptors I'd be concerned, since he is alwasy capable of having a huge game and the Suns could be looking ahead to Tuesday's game in San Antonio. However, to lose at home to this Raptor team would require everyuoe to be completely flat.

The Raptors are not a very good team. They are being outscored by 1.9 ppg, opponents are hitting 46.3% from the field against them while the Raptors are hitting only 43.5% from the field. They are being out rebounded by 5.9 rpg.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

I'll go...
PHX 112
TOR 98


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Final Score:

Toronto 94
Phoenix 106

Amare's Line: 33 pts, 6 rb, 2 ast, 1 stl , 5 blocks!
the suns win again! 24-3


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

24-3 ... wau ...

Hat off to the Suns and the great Mike D'Antoni


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow,the Raptors simply were just not talented enough to keep up with the Suns..

But they did show some heart out there, and despite looking pretty bad on paper compared to the Suns, I think they matched up really well with them.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Looked to me like the Suns controlled the Raptors the entire game and toyed with them.
Once the Raptors got close again they finished them off.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow you guys are so talented and were just too good. Hope you guys are treating our canadian boy Nash properly over there!!:yes: 

Your team is quickly gathering fans all around the league and you got another one, Go Nash!!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Wow you guys are so talented and were just too good. Hope you guys are treating our canadian boy Nash properly over there!!:yes:
> 
> Your team is quickly gathering fans all around the league and you got another one, Go Nash!!


I would think the campaign in Phoenix to push Nash for MVP gives you an idea how Nash is being treated around here. 

BTW, I think the Raptors may prove to be better without VC because they have a lot of guys who can shoot and some solid depth. They moved the ball around a lot better than in the old days.

I never really thought the Raptors would beat the Suns because their defense is not strong enough to stop the Suns starters, but they are better than their record.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare's field-goal/field-goals attempted numbers are starting to look more and more like Shaq's in the box scores. There are few guys in the league who could go 13-18 on any given night.

It's going to be hard to keep ignoring Nash MVP talks if we keep winning at this clip. We do have a pretty brutal schedule coming up as Amareca pointed out, I'm a bit scared about that because it seems like we're just due for a letdown.

And I hate to see JJ slumping, because as we all know he's the kind of guy who sometimes doesn't get out of them for LONG stretches.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

another 12+ Threes night...Every starting player in double figures, Amare with 30+, Q, Marion and Nash 18!

* WHO CAN STOP PHOENIX??? * noone!!!


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Amare got another Player of the week award after last week's games.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Easy Win For Us...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> I wouldn't be surprised if Amare got another Player of the week award after last week's games.


Most likely it will be a Suns player AGAIN.a

Marion, Nash and Amare both have big numbers over last week and a perfect record.

Amare
32 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks/game 67%FG or so

Nash
17 points, 12 assists

Marion
20 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, on 59% 

I'd go with Amare. He was a dominant force in each game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hoopshype has Amare as the frontrunner for MVP btw.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This would be tight! has any NBA player won the MVP race in his 3rd pro year??? There are only a few guys which are as good as he is at his age...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Nash was player of the week.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, Nash is a good choice for PoW because he broke a record that Magic held. 

Nice accomplishment. Maybe Amare would win Player of the Month. LOL

Jimmy


----------

